# Gpu required.



## avichandana20000 (Apr 20, 2011)

my friend's config:

Motherboard – DG31PR
RAM – DDR2 (2GB)
PROCESSOR – C2D 2.93-E7500
SMPS – 450W Frontech
Slot – PCI –Express x16
Cabinet Frontech Jaguar
Cabinet Space – distance between two panel 13cm


After googling i found NVIDIA Geforce 9800. What else can be used?
Budget 1500-2000.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 20, 2011)

u can get 9800gt for 2K?? 



avichandana20000 said:


> my friend's config:
> 
> Motherboard – DG31PR
> RAM – DDR2 (2GB)
> ...



Actually, i dont get u.
u need a gpu under 13cm?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2011)

increase your budget by at least 3.5k
2k is just too low
or you can look out for 2nd hand card
also....your PSU cant handle high power requirement cards


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 20, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> my friend's config:
> 
> Motherboard – DG31PR
> RAM – DDR2 (2GB)
> ...



2k is too less for a gpu.
and 9800gt is 5k~ afaik.

at which resolution he plays?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 20, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> u can get 9800gt for 2K??
> 
> Actually, i dont get u.
> u need a gpu under 13cm?



no no. i mean to say that this board supports the said GPU. and 

2k is his budget.

in web site the cabinet's dimension cannot be found. so i ask him to measure the length. i think he has measured it wrongly.



Piyush said:


> increase your budget by at least 3.5k
> 2k is just too low
> or you can look out for 2nd hand card
> also....your PSU cant handle high power requirement cards



no he wants a virgin card. so pls suggest all possible GPU that this board can handle and the required psu also.




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> 2k is too less for a gpu.
> and 9800gt is 5k~ afaik.
> 
> at which resolution he plays?



ok . any other GPU that this board can support and their prices pls. 

regarding resln i have to ask him.


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2011)

The only GPU which you will find for 2k is HD 4350 which is poor.



avichandana20000 said:


> no no. i mean to say that this board supports the said GPU.


Tired of saying this again and again. If the board has a PCI-express slot, it will support graphic cards.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 20, 2011)

ico said:


> The only GPU which you will find for 2k is HD 4350 which is poor.
> 
> 
> Tired of saying this again and again. If the board has a PCI-express slot, it will support graphic cards.



not getting you sir.  PCI-express slot supports GPU that i know. i only specify the GPU that DG31PR will support as far as i have understood after googling.

i will tell my friend regarding HD 4350.

requesting you to update me regarding the word "poor" for HD 4350


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 20, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> not getting you sir.  PCI-express slot supports GPU that i know. i only specify the GPU that DG31PR will support as far as i have understood after googling.
> 
> i will tell my friend regarding HD 4350.
> 
> requesting you to update me regarding the word "poor" for HD 4350



Its *poor* performance card for the Value !


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2011)

@avichandana20000, will your friend use it to game? if yes, try for a used 9600GT (PSU may blow) or HD4670. thats the best bet. 

if no gaming, get what ico suggested.


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> not getting you sir.  PCI-express slot supports GPU that i know. *i only specify the GPU that DG31PR will support as far as i have understood after googling.*


My point is: any and every motherboard having a PCI-express slot will support any and every PCI-express GPU. [and DG31PR has a PCI-express slot]



Only limitation is your PSU.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sam said:


> @avichandana20000, will your friend use it to game? if yes, try for a used 9600GT (PSU may blow) or HD4670. thats the best bet.
> 
> if no gaming, get what ico suggested.



Yes my frnd will play games like call of duty, medal of hounour etc

i ahve already told that he will only use new card. 




ico said:


> My point is: any and every motherboard having a PCI-express slot will support any and every PCI-express GPU. [and DG31PR has a PCI-express slot]
> 
> 
> 
> Only limitation is your PSU.



Got it now. so points to remember for me 
1)DG31PR is capable of supporting any PCI-E GPU.
2)But PSU needs to be changed.
3)Budget for GPU should be 6000(min) and for PSU 4000(MIN)

pls suggest that required PSU which will be able to handle a fair GPU.

correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 21, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> Yes my frnd will play games like call of duty, medal of hounour etc
> 
> i ahve already told that he will only use new card.
> 
> ...


dont compromise on PSU as it will help in future upgrades ..... get corsair VX450 [very good build ... proven performer]

for GPU get used 9800GT ~4k or 5670 ~5.2k ... this will be able to play every game released upto now @ medium to high settings on 19-20' monitor


please dont compromise on PSU ..... u will regret after some time


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 21, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> Budget for GPU should be 6000(min) and for PSU 4000(MIN)



You can get Sapphire HD 5750 1GB @6.2k.



avichandana20000 said:


> and for PSU 4000(MIN)



Regarding PSU, get Corsair CX400 @2.5k. 
No need to get VX450 or such with the C2D system that you posted.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 21, 2011)

@OP
ok ask your friend to fetch at least a total budget of 6.5k
HD 5670 512mb @ 4.6k
FSP saga II 500W @ 2k

this ^^ combo will be enough for him if he games at resolution 1600x900 or below


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> Yes my frnd will play games like call of duty, medal of hounour etc
> 
> i ahve already told that he will only use new card.





avichandana20000 said:


> 3)Budget for GPU should be 6000(min) and for PSU 4000(MIN)



budget raised? or is it still stuck at 2k? & a 2k GPU is total waste.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks kartikoli and G bhatt.

@ Piyush
i think i should go as per u. And his monitor supports 1024x768 , 17" color. 

FSP saga II 500W may not be available at kolkata. in that case corsair is the only choice.



Sam said:


> budget raised? or is it still stuck at 2k? & a 2k GPU is total waste.



that is his concern. i can show him the road only . walking has to be done by him.


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 22, 2011)

There is a great deal available on techenclave.com an unused gt 240 for 2750 shipped! Try that.
IMO this is pretty sweet deal. Infact I am in talks with getting one myself


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2011)

^^but why are they selling it so cheap?
and unused=new ?


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 23, 2011)

^ Here is the thread in question . I think its cheap because he has to get rid of 5 cards, not just one. The seller has a nice 'itrust score' so me thinks it should be legit. unused = 5 month old, unused. they were for a gaming parlour that never took off(according to the the post)


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 25, 2011)

my friend is asking a feedback for GeForce GT 520 .

1) how is the card?
2) will this work in DG31PR?
3) OS is win 7 ultimate.

ok. he has made up his mind to buy HD 5670 DDR5 @ 5300/-

is that a good deal?


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2011)

GT 520 is very weak. HD 5670 1GB GDDR5 should be around 5k or less depending on the place.

If you can find the 512MB version which is cheaper for 4.5k, then go for it as there is hardly any performance boost in 512MB and 1GB version of this card.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 25, 2011)

ico said:


> GT 520 is very weak. HD 5670 1GB GDDR5 should be around 5k or less depending on the place.
> If you can find the 512MB version which is cheaper for 4.5k, then go for it .



in kolkata at present 512 mb is not available. 1 gb DDR5 is available around 5k. Anyhow, how is the card?





> as there is hardly any performance boost in 512MB and 1GB version of this card



ya i have read that in a review.


what should be the minimum PSU recommendation for this CARD?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2011)

pls change the crappy PSU also....



avichandana20000 said:


> no he wants a virgin card.


what do u mean a GPU who didn't have *** :glass-rollingeyes:


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 25, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> pls change the crappy PSU also....
> 
> 
> what do u mean a GPU who didn't have *** :glass-rollingeyes:



not used or fresh. 

i know it is a crappy. so suggest a good psu.giving a blank suggestion is of no use.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Apr 25, 2011)

fsp saga II 400w for 1.8k will easily support that card


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 25, 2011)

sunny10 said:


> fsp saga II 400w for 1.8k will easily support that card



i have also shorlisted some PSU along with yours:

fsp saga II 400w -1.8k 
Corsair CX400     - 2.5K
FSP Saga ii 500   - 2.1K  
vx450                -3.6k 
cx430                -2.6k
vx 550               -4.5

which are of these 80 plus certified?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2011)

i think GT240 is much faster than GT520. worth buy at 4k (but no DX11). for the PSU, FSP Saga II 400W looks good as its price is also quite low.

all except CX430W. FSP PSU are not certified but were shown to have 80%+ efficiency & when tested on Tom's H/W.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 25, 2011)

so final product goes like this:

PROCESSOR – C2D 2.93-E7500
Motherboard – DG31PR
RAM – DDR2 (2GB)
SMPS – 550W corsair
Cabinet- Frontech Jaguar
GPU- sapphire hd 5670 1gb ddr5
os- win 7 ultimate
monitor - LG 177WSB(17")

any suggestion?

@SAM in the site of FSP they have created a segment called "80 plus certified" and has given a whole lot of products under it.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> @SAM in the site of FSP they have created a segment called "80 plus certified" and has given a whole lot of products under it.



but no 80% efficient certification label/tag on the box. thats what i was saying.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 26, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> i have also shorlisted some PSU along with yours:
> 
> fsp saga II 400w -1.8k
> Corsair CX400     - 2.5K
> ...



Take a look at Tagan stonerock 500W @ 3K in Starcomp Infotech Kolkata, G.C. Avenue. It is 80+ bronze certified.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 26, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> not used or fresh.
> 
> i know it is a crappy. so suggest a good psu.giving a blank suggestion is of no use.



u have got so many good suggestions from other members....
so choice is urs...

& pls use write words while asking questions, & a vendor will give u a brand new sealpacked card....
so if u want a second hand card then u have to explicitly mention it...
by default its always a new card....


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 26, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Take a look at Tagan stonerock 500W @ 3K in Starcomp Infotech Kolkata, G.C. Avenue. It is 80+ bronze certified.



what is the building number in  G C AVENUE and contact number of the shop, 
in site there are several addresses.



Sam said:


> but no 80% efficient certification label/tag on the box. thats what i was saying.



ok. but are corsair, tagan also do this coaxing business?

one more thing i like to ask. in TDF there is a thread regarding HD 6670 posted by Cilus. i have read it and get impressed. so should i ask my friend to wait some more? BTW when will it be going to available in kolkata market any idea?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 26, 2011)

The address of Starcomp is 10 Ganesh Chandra avenue. Right now I don't have Phone number. It is near Easter Logica.

They have another outlet which is 2/3 shops after Vednat.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> one more thing i like to ask. in TDF there is a thread regarding HD 6670 posted by Cilus. i have read it and get impressed. so should i ask my friend to wait some more? BTW when will it be going to available in kolkata market any idea?



HD6670 currently is overpriced. & its yet to be launched here. so waiting mayn't be best solution. to offer really good VFM as HD5670 does, one will have to wait more than a month.


----------

